# No Meyer lemons this year, sorry!



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

I've gotten a few PMs to ask whether I'll have the boxes of lemons again this year -- the answer, sadly, is no.  The hard freeze and ice storm we got stressed the tree, but it managed to put on blossoms anyway -- every single one of which got knocked off in a super-bad storm we had a couple of weeks later. I am hoping that a year off will be good for the tree, since it had such a rough winter, and that I will have many boxes to offer next year!


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought y'all would appreciate this picture of Treezilla with the single solitary lemon that managed to survive the storm  










Opinions in my family are split as to what we should do with it  Hopefully we will have many more next year to share with all!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry you had a crop failure of that proportion. Poor lonely single lemon. Enjoy it however you use it.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Starlady, I'd be curious to hear what your secret is to growing such a specimen if you'd be willing to share. I've got a potted one that's about 3 years old and it yeilded us it's first harvest of 5 lemons this year. They were wonderful and I was hoping to keep them coming...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am wanting so badly to grow those wonderful lemons here in Virginia, zone 7. Is there anyway you might sell me a cutting so I might try rooting it here for a spring set out?


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

BohemianWaxwing, the tree came with the property when my parents bought it, and my dad remembers it from when he was a kid (he grew up on the same street), so it is much older than I am! The soil is well-fertilized and acidified by all the lemons that drop underneath it -- I'd imagine that has something to do with its longevity. A lot of my folks' neighbors also have successful citrus trees, so it is just a good area to grow them. Sorry I can't offer any specific advice!

motdaugrnds, I will be happy to send you some cuttings, but I don't think they will grow very well in zone 7 as they do not winter well. You could try them in a pot and bring it inside for the winter. Are you still at the same address?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I've been at this address since 1995. I would love a few cuttings and would pot them and shelter them throughout the winter. They might not grow here; but I sure would like to try. Just let me know how much $$ to send and where to send it via PM.


----------

